# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  فوائـــــــــــد الفـلفـل الأســـــــــــــود .. سبحان الله ..!!

## shams spring

*

الاستهلاك العادي* *للفلفل الأسود* *ساعد على امتصاص المواد والهضم ويقلل من الغازات* *وعلى توازن ضغط الدم والتغلب على الالتهابات ، 
**
 لكن استهلاك* *الفلفل الأسود** بكميات كبيرة قد يصحب بأعراض جانبية غير مرغوبة مث**ل النزيف في الجهاز الهضمي**..

1.* *القيمة الغذائية:** يحتوي* *الفلفل الأسود* *على العديد من المواد الغذائية مثل المنغنيز، الحديد، فيتامينK، والألياف الغذائية.

 2.* *امتصاص المواد الغذائية والعقاقير:** يحتوي الفلفل الأسود على مركبات تعزز من امتصاص المواد الغذائية من الأطعمة بشكل ملحوظ، حيث يزيد من نسبة امتصاص المواد الغذائية من الأمعاء كما ويبطىء من مرور الطعام في الجهاز الهضمي، مما يسمح نسبة امتصاص أعلى للمواد الغذائية ويرفع من كفاءة العقاقير. 


 وتشير الأبحاث أن إضافة* *الفلفل الأسود** للكركم رفع امتصاص مركبات الكركم لدى الفئران بمقدار 154%. ولدى التجارب على الإنسان، وجد أنه لدى إضافة20 ملغم من مركب piperine (وهو المركب الفعال في* *الفلفل الأسود**) للكركم، ارتفعت نسبة امتصاص مركبات الكركم بمقدار 2000%، أي بعشرين ضعف! 


 وتنبع أهمية هذا الاكتشاف في كون الكركم يحمل فوائد كثيرة وهامة للجسم، 

مثل* *تخفيض الكولسترول**وتقليل الاحتمالات للإصابة بالسرطان ومرض الزهايمر**،* *بينما قدرة الجسم على امتصاص مركباته هي ضئيلة**، الا إذا أضفنا للكركم* *الفلفل الأسود**. 

ولا تقتصر فوائد* *الفلفل الأسود** في تعزيز امتصاص المواد الغذائية من الأمعاء على* *الكركم** قثط، وانما تنطبق على سائر المواد الغذائية بنسب متفاوته، كما وترفع من كفاءة العديد من العقاقير حيث* *ترفع من نسبة امتصاص مركباتها**. 

3.** ضغط الدم:**كشفت الأبحاث أنه يوجد في* *الفلفل الأسمر** ستة مركبات تساعد في* *توازن ضغط الدم**.

4.* *هشاشة العظام:** تم اكتشاف أربعة مركبات في* *الفلفل الأسمر** مقاومة* *لمرض هشاشة العظام**.

5.* *التدخين:** تشير الأبحاث الى أن استنشاق زيوت* *الفلفل الأسود** ساعدت في* *تقليل الأعراض المرتبطة بالتوقف عن التدخين**.

6.* *البلع:** ساهم استنشاق زيوت* *الفلفل الأسود** في تحسن وظيفة البلع والإقلال من أعراض* *اضطرابات البلع** لدى المرضى الذين أصيبوا* *بسكتة دماغية.**

7.* *الخلايا الدهنية:** تحتوي قشرة حبوب* *الفلفل الأسود* *على مركبات تساعد في تحلل الخلايا الدهنية في الجسم، مما يساعد على التخلص منها.

** تحذير:** 
 مع هذا فان استهلاك* *الفلفل الأسود** يتعارض مع وجود القرحة وجروح في الجهاز الهضمي. إن استهلاك الفلفل الأسود بكميات كبيرة قد يكون مصحوبا بأعراض جانبية غير مرغوبة مثل* *النزيف في الجهاز الهضمي.**


 لكم اطيب التحية
^_^*

----------


## علاء سماره

مشكوره على الطرح الاكثر من رائع
جد ولا اشي كنت اعرفه عن الفلفل الاسود الان اعرفته
بس كم الكميه بالضبط 
يعني اروح اخذ معلقتين هيك هسه

----------


## shams spring

> مشكوره على الطرح الاكثر من رائع
> جد ولا اشي كنت اعرفه عن الفلفل الاسود الان اعرفته
> بس كم الكميه بالضبط 
> يعني اروح اخذ معلقتين هيك هسه


*
لا شكر على واجب ~.~ علاء ~.~

هههههههههههه علاء صلي ع نبي شو معلقتين ما معلقتين* :Bl (17): 
*ما بيتاكل لحاله الفلفل الا اذا كنت مغمى عليك وبدك تصحصح*  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: *

الفلفل يضاف مع الطعام ... بنسبة معتدلة ...

لانه كل شي بزيد عن حده بينقلب ضدة 

ماشي يا علاء*  :SnipeR (22):

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكورة مشكورة شمس 
فوائد كبيرة للفلفل ومعلومات رائعة

----------


## sajoo

مشكوره على التقرير رائع  :Bl (13):

----------


## shams spring

*محمد العزام & ساجو 
يسلمو على المرور
لا شكر على واجب نبتغي الفائدة للجميع ^_^*

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

معلومات قيمه مقيده

بس شو بعمل ازا ما بحب 

العدس و الفلفل والموز وعصير راني شو كمان :SnipeR (19):

----------


## (dodo)

والله يا فلفل بيطلع منك
يسلموو كتيرشموسة 
 :SnipeR (37):

----------


## دموع الغصون

معلومات قيمة ومفيدة للجميع 
يسلمو اديكِ شمس

----------


## &روان&

معلومات قيمة وحارة شمس يسلمو كتير
وانا ما بوكل اي شي بدون فلفل بيفتح نفسي على الاكل

----------


## بسمه

سبحان الله كل ههاي فوائده ما كنت اعرفها 
اني احب الفلفل  :Bl (13):  

مشكوووووره شمس

----------


## shams spring

*ايوا هيك بسمة ...  مشان تستفيدي منه ^_^
يسلمووو على المرور ^_^*

----------

